

The Future 1% - jjacobs22
http://www.makegreatsoftware.com/2011/10/future-1.html

======
jeffool
A refreshing about-face from where I thought he was going to go with it.

I don't see people out protesting Apple or Google. I think people see those
companies as offering opportunity and reward. In fact, I'll go this far:

Reward = Work * Opportunity;

As productivity continues to rise (as measured by output / wealth generated
from labor), reward drops. I think opportunity has dwindled, siphoned off as
reducing expenses, to make short term gain.

At least, that's my theory.

